# Webspacesuchmaschine



## lexi (6. November 2001)

Es gibt doch ne webspacesuchmaschine mit rosanem design, wie heisten die bzw. postet mall alle bekannten..

thx


----------



## Klon (6. November 2001)

What the heg ist eine Webspacesuchmaschine??


----------



## Robert Fischer (6. November 2001)

was bitte? eine suchmaschine, die freien (kostenlosen) webspace sucht? noch nie davon gehört. ich kenn nur die liste auf http://www.dynamicwebpages.de, die ist aber nicht mehr sehr aktuell.


----------



## lexi (6. November 2001)

Das is son ding, da klickst du an was dein webspaceprovider haben sol und das ding gibt dir dann ne liste aus.. ich glaub dunsti hat das rosane ding mal gepostet, ich finds blos nichmehr


----------



## Quentin (6. November 2001)

http://www.webhostlist.de/host/data/vollsuche.php3 is auch ned schlecht, aber denke nicht das was du wolltest..

vielleicht hilfts dir ja


----------



## lexi (6. November 2001)

thx, quentin, die is zwar nich rosa, pass aber auch..


----------

